# New to site....



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

I've picked up a twin vee 17 (bare hull) and I'm in the process of making it a bay/skiff type... I would like to post pics, but i'm having difficulties. Little help?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Forum FAQ and General Info

Welcome to microskiff!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

test


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

Missing something! Link, but no image?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Here it is. I probably don't do it the best way, but I always right click on the picture, click "view image info" when it pops up and then copy the location of the photo. Then I come here, click on the little picture-looking icon that throws the image tags into my text, and then paste the image location between the tags. A lot of times I have to delete everything after the.jpg from the image location before the picture posts. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard! [smiley=1-beer.gif]

That 17' Twin Vee will make a nice boat!


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help FSUfisher, but I'm still having difficulties. I'm going to try "photo bucket"....

Anyway, I've added a front deck and picked up a motor for it this week.. Ran it for the first time yesterday! A little scary with a 55hp tiller!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome... Those twin Vee's have always been a favorite of mine. Not really first choice for the flats but those make excellent open bay and flat summer day offshore rigs. Great grab and I look forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

If even I can do it after a few bheers, it can't be that hard... ;D


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

nice little rig there...


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

where did you get that motor?


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

Rcmay - I purchased motor from a guy in Jacksonville...


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

The additions continue... I picked up a poling platform and bench seat. Boat w/ motor and accessories weighs 802lbs according to the truck stop scale. Probably adding a cooler and trolling motor in the next month. I'm hoping to keep the weight below 900lbs. Boat currently floats in 6" with me standing on the platform....


----------



## casacarlos (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New to site.... Twin vee skiff*

What size trolling? Would a 55lb work?


----------

